# Skinny teenager in need of some help!



## Pinguin.SnowY (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi, I've recently decided I've had enough of being tall and lanky and I'm wanting to put on some muscle. I'm 18, 6'4" and weigh ~11 st, 70kg, 154lbs and I'm wondering what the best way would be to ease myself into a workout routine. I used to play basketball often with friends but since I never see them any more I haven't exercised in a long time and struggle to do the simplest exercises, like 15 pushups for example, until my muscles start to burn. I'm starting college on Monday (31st) and there's a gym that I'd like to take advantage of. Until then, I'm stuck at home with no equipment. Does anyone have any similar experience or any tips that would help me?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Sorry if I posted this in the wrong topic


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Some good routines in the beginner training section mate.

You wanna increase your Calorie intake and make sure you get 1g per lb bodyweight of quality protein - chicken, bee,eggs,fish,whey etc and make up the rest with good carbs and fats (haribo and mcDonalds don't count I'm told )


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Pinguin.SnowY said:


> Hi, nickname recently decided I've had enough of being tall and lanky and I'm wanting to put on some muscle. I'm 18, 6'4" and weigh ~11 st, 70kg, 154lbs and I'm wondering what the best way would be to ease myself into a workout routine. I used to play basketball often with friends but since I never see them any more I haven't exercised in a long time and struggle to do the simplest exercises, like 15 pushups for example, until my muscles start to burn. I'm starting college on Monday (31st) and there's a gym that I'd like to take advantage of. Until then, I'm stuck at home with no equipment. Does anyone have any similar experience or any tips that would help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: Sorry if I posted this in the wrong topic


mate i feel your pain.

my nickname was Rodney trotter. I was 6,2 and 8.5 stone when I was 21.

I started doing whole body 3 times a week, and started a weight gain supplement. I use tothrow ice ccream peanut butter in it. In 6 month I put a stone on.

Eat and train.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Afternoon,

I'd say aim for about 3000 calories and follow a beginners weights program, something like 5x5 stronglifts I think it's called. Do the 4 main exercises primarily and do isolation also. But I'd focus on SQUATS, DEADLIFTS, BENCH PRESS AND SHOULDER PRESS. make sure you hit at least 170g protein I'd say, make up rest from healthy fats and carbs. If you struggle to eat 3k calories which I'm guessing you probably will having not probably eaten that much often, try adding oils into shakes, extra virgin olive oil is one of the best IMO. One tablespoon is about 100cals, easy calories mate.

Scoops of peanut butter also easy to eat and plentiful in calories. I'd go for the natural Pb personally I prefer taste and it's better for you.

Make sure you eat and lift, if you aren't putting weight on up calories until you do, I'd aim for 1-2lb a week increase. Don't worry about putting fat on, I got myself caught up in this before, then I cut and lost 25lbs in 12 weeks so it's easily done.

Track calories with my fitness pal until until you know what your body needs without tracking.

All the best.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> Some good routines in the beginner training section mate.
> 
> You wanna increase your Calorie intake and make sure you get 1g per lb bodyweight of quality protein - chicken, bee,eggs,fish,whey etc and make up the rest with good carbs and fats (*haribo and mcDonalds don't count I'm told* )


IIFYM.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ross1991 said:


> IIFYM.


shhhhh...


----------



## Pinguin.SnowY (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys, very much appreciated!


----------



## Pinguin.SnowY (Aug 24, 2015)

Another question, should I spread my calorie intake throughout the day or take a lot before the workout?


----------



## Pinguin.SnowY (Aug 24, 2015)

naturalun said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> I'd say aim for about 3000 calories and follow a beginners weights program, something like 5x5 stronglifts I think it's called. Do the *4 main exercises* primarily and do *isolation* also. But I'd focus on SQUATS, DEADLIFTS, BENCH PRESS AND SHOULDER PRESS. make sure you hit at least 170g protein I'd say, make up rest from healthy fats and carbs. If you struggle to eat 3k calories which I'm guessing you probably will having not probably eaten that much often, try adding oils into shakes, extra virgin olive oil is one of the best IMO. One tablespoon is about 100cals, easy calories mate.
> 
> ...


When you say the 4 main exercises, do you mean 4 of the exercises in the Stronglift 5x5 program or the 4 you mentioned afterwards? I looked it up and found that there's 5 exercises in total. Also, what do you mean by "isolation"? Sorry, I'm just introducing myself into the whole fitness scene and haven't done much research.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinguin.SnowY said:


> When you say the 4 main exercises, do you mean 4 of the exercises in the Stronglift 5x5 program or the 4 you mentioned afterwards? I looked it up and found that there's 5 exercises in total. Also, what do you mean by "isolation"? Sorry, I'm just introducing myself into the whole fitness scene and haven't done much research.


Sorry Yeah there are 5 I for BB rows are in there too. Isolation exercises would be like cable flyes (for chest) one arm row (for back) concentration curls (for biceps) cable pull downs (for triceps) anything that's not a compound exercises basically.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinguin.SnowY said:


> Another question, should I spread my calorie intake throughout the day or take a lot before the workout?


I prefer eating more often personally just smaller portions, but nutrition timing around workouts can be a good tool, some complex carbs about 1h pre workout and then some sugar carbs after a workout is what I've always done.


----------



## Pinguin.SnowY (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry for getting back late. Thanks for your help


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Full body work outs three times a week and ******* eat! Don't fall into the trap that1000's of others do when starting out and eating dry chicken and rice out of a Tupper wear tub, because that's what they saw a pro do during prep on a documentary. You are not prepping you are trying to gain size. Im not saying eat junk food, a little is fine tho, but you need lots of good nutritious hearty tasty food, Italian, German, Spanish anything. Don't miss out on veg as micronutrients are as important as macro. Go to your grandmother's to eat as often as possible because if she is anything like mine she will want to feed you up on good food. And sleep. A lot.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

And stronglifts is a brilliant starting program, ice cream fitness also


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

OP

God this brings back memories Your basically describing me at 18, 6'3 and like a rake. i guess about 10.5st, zero pecs, I meaning nothing. I felt disheartened because I could barely lift the bar alone. Felt like a t#t There are other blokes would doing 20kg disks either side (i.e 60kg total) and for me that seems like a real decent weight back then. I had arms like a twig. I read every fitness magazine around, bought all kinds of crap, posted on forums (not that there were many in them days). Over the >20 years I have learned without a doubt what worked for me and what didn't, having tried everything

1. Stick to basics, eat a lot and basic training, Forget all these fancy new ideas, fancy techniques etc. Its a lot of marking hype, aimed at pros, or maybe makes a fraction of a difference. Remember its about having the muscles knacked and drained so they grow outside the gym, not inside

3. Don't be tempted to over do it and adding in loads of reps,set, isolation exercises, stupid exercises like forearm curls. Big heavy weights (that you can handle properly - its not about showing off!) and lower reps. As you progress you can change that to more techniques.

4. Pace yourself, the start is hard and recovery is hard but will improved very quickly. I still remember puking my guts after joining a gym on my first day. Came home with the shakes, had a coke and went to bed. Also its easy to get excited initially and be tempted to go every day but you will get either fatigued or just fed up and quit

5. The weights and number are just markers to see how your progressing, its about what you look like (if that's what your goal is). No woman is every going to ask you what you bench. Point is focus of draining those muscles down to failure and then rest. Rest is hugely important, Took me about 5 years to work that one out  Wasn't making any progress so upped the work load. Total waste.

6. Only supplements I am ever convinced about are protein and creatine. Get them from an online supplier, not Holland Barrett or some health store. I tried all sorts for a year at a time, stopped and not a slightest bit of difference. Weight gainers a COMPLETE waste of money.

7. Eat, snack if you must or if you are really can't, drink it. I much prefer a shake after a work out, banana / peanut butter / protein (milk powder if you want), sink it, done / shower. I got to the stage when I was adding tuna to a shake, thats OTT

8. as you are naturally stick thin (like me) you are right down of the hard gainer side. (you can always tell by a guys foreams and ankles) so its the heavy weights and lots of cals, not nit picking over fats. Bolox to that fat free crap, peeling the skin off the chicken or whatever else gets banded around in something like mens health mags . The advantage of being naturally thin is you will get definition very easy over the stocky blokes.

9. A real key point is that its a long term plan so you have to enjoy it, don't be afraid to not drink beer / eat pizza etc or whatever takes your fancy. All fine in moderation


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Routine is your first port of call. Pick a workout, 5x5 is a good starting point, first priority is form- nail it now and you'll be thankful later.

Change should be manageable, diet therefore should be looked at after a few weeks of working out so you have time to plan and implement good sources of macros gradually.

Everything else does fall in line, but the above really are the main two points of focus. Do not worry about overcomplicating anything until you've mastered that.

Good luck-


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Pinguin, I was a skinny rake at 18 as well - 6"4 and barely 11 stone!

The first year or so I went gym I got a lot stronger but I didn't eat enough, I can't contemplate how important it is to eat a lot of food! If your skinny you just want to bulk up as much as possible, even if you add a little fat skinny guys like us can burn it off easily. Don't go the standard protein shake/chicken and rice way unless you want really slow gains. If you want to add some decent size eat burgers, peanut butter, bread, pasta, bacon, full fat milk, cheese, peanuts, beef, salmon - anything calorie dense!

Check out your maintenance calories by using an online calculator and always eat 300-500 kcal above your maintenance while eating atleast 0.75-1g/lb of protein per pound of body weight and you'll be adding good quality size in no time!


----------

